# Floor



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

The floor joist in my house run north and south. Im trying to set up the tank with out rearraging the house to much and the only open walls i have are east and west.

The tank is a 110 do you think it would be safe to put it on a east/west wall, or should i just save the hassle and put it on a north/south wall?

To put it on an east/west wall what should i do to reinforce the floor? if i even have to....


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

How big are beams? how far apart?


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

That I'm not sure of. Im going to guess theyre are with in the standard. The house is less than 45 years old.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Put is as close to wall , should be good


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

thats kind of what I was thinking. This is going to be my first large tank so I wasnt quite sure. I know its going to be close to a half ton when filled w/ water substrate and fish. any bigger and I probably wouldnt have even tired to ask that question.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

On which floor are u ?


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

single level ranch.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

u should be fine


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

alright thanks, although i dont like the look on that smilies face...


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

friendly smiley face , whats wrong with it?


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Just reinforce it. It will cost a lot less then a broken beam. I had to in my old house for a 125. You could see the molding separating from the floor.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh ok. he looks more like a deceiving smiliy.

I forgot to mention that the east west wall is also an exterior wall, so the foundation of the house is directly below the wall. does that make it any better?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I had this exact same conversation about 3 months ago. I ended up NOT doing it and I'm extremely glad that I didn't. I had a 125 that I was going to place on an East wall. Now granted this was not a ranch and I have a finished basement under where I was going to put the tank. Anyway the house is only 5 yrs old so I figured that it would be fine, but some on her suggested that I not try it so I decided to put the 125g downstairs and a 30g in its place. Now when I walk by the 30g the water moves around because the floor is sinking a bit. I couldn't imagine what would've happened if I put a 125g there.







Of course they don't build em like they used to, so your house may be sturdier than mine. Just keep an eye on it while you're filling it up. You gotta think that all that weight is only riding on 1 beam. I was afraid of it leaning and tipping over because yes that one beam may hold it but the plywood just on the other side may not. It's up to you I've read about ppl doing it, but I know after setting up my 30g I'll never try it.

Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Ive got a 40 gallon on the wall right now and it does not seemed to have sagged or change anything. everything is still level and square.

I think Im just going to get a couple screw jacks and reinforce the floor. Ive been doing a little searching on google and mfk I have yet to come across a story of a tank crashing through the floor, or even messing anything up, except for uncle jesse a few posts ago.

also joist are solid 2x8 (1.5x7.5) im goning to try and get the measurement of distantce between joist. the best i can from the crawlspace opening

they look to be about 17" center to center. Does this sound right? any carpenters out there?


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

If the are in the basement under where you want to put it is not used then running some 4x4's or 6x6's with support or screw jacks would be fine. If the house is roughly 40 years old, it should be plenty sturdy but better safe then sorry.

Re-read the above post, missed the crawl space bit first time around. If I was setting it up I would put some support assistance in place. I have had many headaches working with my old man where people did their own renovations, never supported the floor. And as a result had a cast iron tub, jacuzzi, or shower where there wasn't one before and couldn't figure out why their floors were no longer level


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

no basement, just crawlspace. unfinished. yuck.

Im proud to say there is not a single floor creek through out the entire house though.


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah no creaks is always a good sign.

Crawlspaces aren't too bad, just lots of cobwebs, dust and dirt usually. I have run across some interesting ones doing plumbing with my dad, all sorts of fun stuff from bats to lizards and snakes. A shop vac is a good way to get rid of cobwebs quickly and easily.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

tanks should always run perpendicular to beams.


----------

